

Show HN: A New Approach to RSS (Our iOS App Was Approved Today) - browse
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/browse-rss-feed-reader/id778018149

======
browse
After a year of development we got super lucky and were approved the first
time we submitted to the App Store (woo!).

Our app: Browse

Our website: [http://browse.im/](http://browse.im/)

App Store link: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/browse-rss-feed-
reader/id778...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/browse-rss-feed-
reader/id778018149)

Tired of the way RSS and news readers behaved by default, we set out to make
an app that would allow us to read our content in a new way. We built Browse
on these principles:

* Your content should never be rearranged on the screen

* Your content should be shown to you the way the content creator intended

* You should never have to read through a list of headlines

* The most recent content is the most important

* The speed at which your content loads is critical

* Comfortable and ergonomic use of the app is a must

We hope you like it to and would love any feedback you have on our 1.0
release.

A big thank you to all of the developers who have launched products on HN this
last year. You inspired us to push on and get our 1.0 out the door!

------
allenbrunson
okay, i'll go first.

i am a heavy rss user. for years i used NetNewsWire on the mac. alas, the ios
version started as a bad joke and only got worse. then the rss-apocalypse
happened, when google reader shut down.

since then i've been using reeder on my ipad and iphone, synced with feedbin.
but i'm not super happy with it, largely because the author won't get off his
butt and give me a mac version already.

your app looks pretty good so far, but i don't see a sync story. will i ever
be able to sync my feeds with my mac?

~~~
kirkouimet
Thanks for the feedback (and for your time to download the app and to try it
out)! Here is what we are thinking:

1\. Make sure people like our approach to RSS (market validation)

2\. Make the web client amazing (browse.im)

3\. Make an Android app

4\. Make a Mac OS X app

5\. Make a Windows 8 app

Right now the experience is very much iPad/iPhone only. We have a prototype
web reader available here: [http://browse.im/browse](http://browse.im/browse)

Being a heavy RSS user - how do you feel about the approach to RSS we have
taken in the app? Do you like seeing original content and jumping from full
story to full story? Any usability feedback at this point is super helpful.

Thanks again!

~~~
allenbrunson
i am finding myself a little baffled by the interaction model. i am guessing
that you're not showing actual rss feeds, but are instead just loading urls
into a web view? i am trying not to let my decade or so of rss experience
color the experience, but it's going to take me awhile to be objective about
this.

how do you plan to make money? is the app just free for a limited time?

